# Toilet Not Flushing Correctly



## TampaTundra (Sep 15, 2010)

If you want to pay more money, that's your business....but the toilet I mentioned is the cheapest by far and is the best. The pressure assisted toilet by sloan and the bowl is by Schone. Just Google it.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*PAy MORE? YES YOU SHOULD*

Flush the pressure assisted and wake the whole family in the middle of the night! THEY'RE LOUD !! Good choice for a restaurant.Couple of years ago pulled a pressure assisted and put in a Toto Drake. Problem was BUSTER THE DOG would howl day or night when the Pres. Ass. was flushed ,Funny.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

dougchips said:


> So, I want to know why the water in my toilet does not flow in a round circle to make my stuff vanish down the hole. I have to hold down the flusher for ever hoping to get the round motion going and I'm pissed about wasting water and having to flush my kids "stuff" since they give up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
First of all, take a Pail of water & dump it into your toilet real fast. If it doesn't go down fast you have a restriction in the line somewhere. If it goes down fast, I would agree with Mehtwo on the problem. Your rim holes Where the water comes out to flush are restricted, so you don't get enough "in Rush" of water. Hence, no Swirl like you describe. This is usually the case when you have to hold the lever down. 
You could try to fix it as he said, but will build up again and the cost of the stuff isn't worth the bother. A better solution is to buy a new one....... Hope this helps................... You may have to look into treating your water supply...........


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

*A level commode is the key*

Whether or not you fix the existing commode or get a new one make sure that it is level front-to-back and side-to-side. Otherwise the problem may creep up again over time.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

TampaTundra said:


> What you need is a 'pressure assist' toilet. The toilet I found on the internet ships free and total out the door is $238. Made by 'Schone' and the pressure assist is made by 'Sloan'. You can not/will not have a problem flushing ever again.



Another vote for pressure assist.....Gerber is the brand I use, also with the Sloan bladder. Eljer uses the Sloan as well but NO comparison to the Gerber due to trap design.
Besides that I've installed them in numerous customers homes......I could not even tell you where the plunger in my house is/if I even own one anymore.......


----------



## kwill151 (Dec 6, 2009)

*air bubble*

i get a air bubble when i flush toilet what is this?


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

You most likely have an obstructed vent.


----------



## atlassdrain (Nov 16, 2010)

try checking the flush holes under the rim to see if they are blocked if they are you probably have hard water and the best fix for clearing them out is a wire hanger......and dont forget the jet hole at the bottom of the bowl if u cant take your finger and fit it up there like the pinky then use the hanger there also then flush......should clear it up


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

atlassdrain said:


> try checking the flush holes under the rim to see if they are blocked if they are you probably have hard water and the best fix for clearing them out is a wire hanger......and dont forget the jet hole at the bottom of the bowl if u cant take your finger and fit it up there like the pinky then use the hanger there also then flush......should clear it up[/QUOTE
> 
> The idea @ post #19 on this thread should clear this problem more effectively.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

The idea @ post #19 on this thread should clear this problem more effectively.


----------



## atlassdrain (Nov 16, 2010)

if you r in an area where cal solv is n ot available//////try muratic acid..........does the same thing.......just faster


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> That said, when you really have a load to drop the Toto is probably king.
> 
> Mike


I can personally attest to this. I have been called up in front of the UN War Crimes Tribunal for Hate Crimes Against Toilets and by far the Toto gets the job done. Go Toto or go home.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Installed a couple Toto's and like Mike said, they are good! I mainly put in Gerber Avalanche and have had no turd problems with those...


----------

